# Looking for some information on this jar



## Thejarman (Oct 3, 2015)

Ball jar with faint sons underneath along with patent 1858


----------



## deenodean (Oct 4, 2015)

Can you post a picture? If not email your picture to me here and I will post it for u. 
deenodean@hotmail.com


----------



## Thejarman (Oct 4, 2015)

Sent you a picture. I would post on here but it's having a problem uploading


----------



## Thejarman (Oct 4, 2015)

I looked closer at the jar and the m and the a are faint but Ithe spells ball mason


----------



## deenodean (Oct 5, 2015)

Ball Mason's Patent 1858 . Please correct me if I am wrong but this looking like an RB11 #253 , HG Aqua. [attachment=Ball Mason's Patent 1858.jpg]


----------



## deenodean (Oct 6, 2015)

It is a quart.


----------

